
The New CSS Logical Properties (Talk) - elad2412
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emdg4aj8O6U
======
elad2412
A new world in CSS, which will give you new abilities with this new technology
to support all types of languages, like Hebrew / English / Japanese /
Mongolian, without the need to make new styles!

